# Terminal emulator terminates



## bookwormep (Sep 3, 2018)

This is more of a user's commentary on terminal emulators using python-gtk2, you know who you are!

Five crashes in last three months is enough for this user. Yes, there are other terminal emulators which have moved up to the python-gtk3 series, thank you.

So, I am presently reading all the cool custom emulators that most (all?) users have composed and shared on this forum, thanks to all of you in advance, comments and criticism welcome.


----------

